# PowerPivot 2013 unable to load the data model



## ErikBo (Jan 21, 2013)

When I in a totally fresh workbook try to Add table to PowerPivot Data model, I get these errors:

Microsoft Excel
We couldn't load the Data Model. This may be because the Data Model in this workbook is damaged.

and

PowerPivot for Excel
PowerPivot is unable to load the Data Model

Any ideas?
(Win8 / Office2013 Pro)

Kind regards


----------



## ErikBo (Jan 21, 2013)

PS! On my Win7 machine PowerPivot2013 works just fine.


----------



## miguel.escobar (Jan 21, 2013)

Try posting this on the msdn forums

MSDN Forums


----------



## ErikBo (Jan 21, 2013)

Solved the accute problem by removing an instance of Analysis Services 2012 on the same computer. Not sure however what exactly caused the problem.


----------

